# What beer with your cigars?



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing what everyone here likes to drink with your cigars in the way of beer. Lots of my friends drink scotch and other liquors with their cigars but I gave up liquor awhile back, so for me its Yuengling, Harpoon, and Guinness. What do the rest of you beer drinkers have with cigars?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If I'm home I like Stone IPA or Arrogant Bastard Ale. If I'm out I usually go with a Yuengling or Black & Tan.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> If I'm home I like Stone IPA or Arrogant Bastard Ale. If I'm out I usually go with a Yuengling or Black & Tan.


Arrogant Bastard is great. Hard to find here sometimes.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a locally brewed beer where I am, but Boundary Bay Oatmeal Stout works great with stronger cigars with it's chocolate tones. 

Generally, I like a good stout (preferably not on nitro) with my cigars. I think the nitro tends to lessen the flavor of the beer and it gets overpowered by the cigar. Of course, my favorite thing to drink with a cigar is Ron Zacapa Rum, but that doesn't fit in this thread:smoke2:.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i like a nice strong IPA or a good porter like Foggy Noggin stout. It's local but i think i goes great with a cigar.


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

a nice stout or porter is my go-to. I find they pair well with most smokes


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Moose Drool Nut Brown Ale


----------



## Wombozie (Jun 22, 2010)

I am usually good with a stone IPA also their ruination. I also like the ranger IPA a good hoppy beer is what I look for.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

You just entered yourself into the Troop Raffle contest. Thanks for supporting the Cigar Family Charity.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing guys! I'm going to have to look up some of these microbrews.


----------



## Mudman (Nov 21, 2010)

Anything from Stone, i.e. Ruination, Oaked Arrogant Bastard, and so on. 
Dog Fish Head is also really good. Avery Brewing has some good stuff. 
MicroBreweries in general do a good job.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I prefer stouts/porters with maduros and IPAs with nats. An ale can also do well, and I've just discovered a strawberry ale brightened up a dry ceadery tasting stick that I would have otherwise thrown away.



vtxcigar said:


> Of course, my favorite thing to drink with a cigar is Ron Zacapa Rum, but that doesn't fit in this thread:smoke2:.


You have impeccable taste Sir!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lately ive been having a black and red (killians and guinness)


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

kapathy said:


> lately ive been having a black and red (killians and guinness)


Guinness is great but I haven't tried it with Killians yet. It sounds interesting.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

It depends on what I'm smoking. If it's a creamy medium-bodied, I LOVE a St. Bernardus Apbt. 12. Absolutely amazing, especially when drinken from a goblet style glass. Maduro, you can't go wrong with the rivher brews from Dogfish Head or a KBS from Founders if you're really feeling frisky. Man, I really miss beer... *sigh*


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> It depends on what I'm smoking. If it's a creamy medium-bodied, I LOVE a St. Bernardus Apbt. 12. Absolutely amazing, especially when drinken from a goblet style glass. Maduro, you can't go wrong with the rivher brews from Dogfish Head or a KBS from Founders if you're really feeling frisky. Man, I really miss beer... *sigh*


Sorry to bring back the memories Jordan


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, it's all good. I'll be back in my beer loving country soon enough. lol. I have a few special ones sitting waiting for me too. I can't wait! Nothing like a really great craft brew, chilled, in the right glass and a finely paired cigar. Now that, that is a great feeling.


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Any good dark beer...but hell...I've had a Bud Light with a smoke and was happy..so I guess I'm easy to please.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not "allowed" to drink beer anymore (health-phooey) but sometimes I sneak one, and when I do, It's usually Guinness, but in the Summer it could also be Negra Modelo.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Negra Modela's are pretty good. I read somewhere that Guiness Draught has less calories than Coors Light! That blew my mind, but I could see those two beers going really pretty well with more than a few Maduro's. Mmmmm lol


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know about Coors Light, but the Guinness Draught has only 125 and went perfectly with something that I can't remember the other day...might've been a WOAM or an Arganese ML3...in any case, yes, it pairs well with maduros!


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Negra Modela's are pretty good. I read somewhere that Guiness Draught has less calories than Coors Light! That blew my mind, but I could see those two beers going really pretty well with more than a few Maduro's. Mmmmm lol


Guinness is good for you  125 Calories in a glass and full of antioxidants. Perfect with a cigar that helps naturally boost testosterone.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll choose the beer based on my mood & what smoke I picked, but my fallbacks are Southern Tier 2xIPA (a local), Yuengling and a milk stout that I homebrewed.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I'll choose the beer based on my mood & what smoke I picked, but my fallbacks are Southern Tier 2xIPA (a local), Yuengling and a milk stout that I homebrewed.


 Hey, that 2xIPA is one heck of a brew, I love that one! Hmmm, now I must wonder, what cigars have you found go well with it?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Hey, that 2xIPA is one heck of a brew, I love that one! Hmmm, now I must wonder, what cigars have you found go well with it?


I absolutely love it, and love the fact that I'm only 20 minutes from their brewery so I get to enjoy it fresh!

Anyway, I've found it best to pair with a cigar that's spicy and/or heavy on natural tobacco. The flavors seem to work well together and nothing is overpowering.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I absolutely love it, and love the fact that I'm only 20 minutes from their brewery so I get to enjoy it fresh!
> 
> Anyway, I've found it best to pair with a cigar that's spicy and/or heavy on natural tobacco. The flavors seem to work well together and nothing is overpowering.


 Very nice! When I get back I'll only be about 20 mins from Old Dominion Brewing co that has a really great oak barrell stout and copper ale, and about 50 mins from Dogfish Head. That'll probably be the main reviews I do when I get back. Pairing craft brews with cigars! Mmmm


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Depending on the stick, beer is a tough choice for me.

Many over-power and really change the taste of the cigar.

My safe bet is an IPA or Wheat beer....Sometime a Killians (sp) works, but only with bolder sticks


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Very nice! When I get back I'll only be about 20 mins from Old Dominion Brewing co that has a really great oak barrell stout and copper ale, and about 50 mins from Dogfish Head. That'll probably be the main reviews I do when I get back. Pairing craft brews with cigars! Mmmm


Ah, both Old Dominion and Dogfish Head are wonderful. Lucky you! Half the fun of pairing beer & cigars is just trying different things.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I just remembered a beer that would go with everything
but it is hard to find east of the Mississippi.....
Fat Tire, out of CO IMHO would be very good


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I just remembered a beer that would go with everything
> but it is hard to find east of the Mississippi.....
> Fat Tire, out of CO IMHO would be very good


Yes, Fat Tire is another nice, smoothe brew that wouldn't interfere with flavors from a cigar. In fact, thinking on this, I would guess anything from a mild cigar (which would pair with the dry, yeasty bite of FT) to a dark cigar (which would pair with the creamyness) would marry well.

I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Newcastle Brown and Old Thumper work for me, Bass ale and Sam Adams Winter aren't bad either.

Guiness and a lot of IPA's I find too bitter to pair with a smoke.

What I haven't tried but I think would work well is Paulaner Hefewizen


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I have way almost as many choices for beer as I do cigars. It's a sad moment when I have to choose a beer (s) to go with a cigar. Last night I had an Edge Maduro with a sampler of Smuttynose: Star something, Shoals, Old Brown dog, and the IPA. It was a great 45 minutes in the garage when it was only 20 degrees in there


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

This is my kind of thread. I love the pairing of a rich IPA with a good cigar, and as an IPA-snob I get very technical about it. I like a more bold & straightforward IPA like Stone or 21st Amendment Brewery with a strong, smoother Maduro/Cameroon cigar, and I prefer the more flavorful ones like Bear Republic Racer 5 with a spicier smoke. 

I also like pairing stouts like Murphys, Youngs Double Chocolate or Left Hand Milk Stout with just about any type of cigar. I think maybe I just really like beer and cigars. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

If I drink beer with my smokes, it is usually Blue Moon (reg or winter), Stella Artrois, or Fat Tire. Fat Tire is my favorite beer ever, but I can't get it anywhere in Cincinnati, so I have to drive to Indiana (about an hour) to get it.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had two beers recently that I've thought would be outstanding with a cigar. One was from Kona Brewing Co, and it had a coffee flavor to it. The other was a Sam Adams chocolate brew. Incredibly good, got it from the local Vons as some sort of sampler box.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want a thick, bold, "meal in a glass" beer, I am currently enjoying some Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout. Simply delicious with a good maduro.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm aboard the Fat Tire bandwagon! Good stuff.

I also enjoy Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale with my smokes this time of year. If you are in the mood for something different, try an Alaskan Smoked Porter with a full maduro. Now you're living!


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Dec 25, 2009)

I love all kinds of beer, but I'm happiest (hoppiest?) when it's an IPA or Double IPA. The 2XIPA is good...love Dogfish Head 90..Pliny the Elder, Ninkasi Tricerahops, Lagunitas Hop Stoopid, Flying Dog's Double Dog...even Widmere's Deadlift is damn good. 

I like a good Belgian style too....big fan of North Coasts Brother Thelonious...their Old Rasputin is great as well.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> If you want a thick, bold, "meal in a glass" beer, I am currently enjoying some Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout. Simply delicious with a good maduro.


Brooklyn Brewery makes the best pumpkin ale I've ever had.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Dec 25, 2009)

Southern Tier's Pumking is damn tasty too...although it's one of those beers where 1 pint is enough.



brooksbrosracing said:


> Brooklyn Brewery makes the best pumpkin ale I've ever had.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Magic Hat and Stella are just a couple of my favorites i can keep naming a million BUT, for all you Canadiens Boreale rouse!! The BEST bear i have ever had!!!
and a Baltimore area beer called Natural Bohemian is a close second.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Right now enjoying an Old Speckled Hen with a Ghurka Legend. They pair quite nicely I might add.

Looking forward to New Year's Eve at a buddy's house. He's planning on cracking open one of his Sam Adams Utopias. I've never had one but I'm thinking I'll bring some Bolivar Cofradia Suntuoso Colosales.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> If you want a thick, bold, "meal in a glass" beer, I am currently enjoying some Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout. Simply delicious with a good maduro.


I was just gonna say the same thing. Just found this beer at a local craft beer restaurant and bought some in the bottle for home. Great beer...love any stout really...I'm a Guiness fan too, but this Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout is heaven in a glass.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Favorite beer with a cigar? Whatever beer was on sale that week...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Magic Hat and Stella are just a couple of my favorites i can keep naming a million BUT, for all you Canadiens Boreale rouse!! The BEST bear i have ever had!!!
> and a Baltimore area beer called Natural Bohemian is a close second.


Jim we should take a ride up to wine cellar outlet in Boonton and have a little beer shopping spree!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

love guiness with my smokes and almost always have a few with a cigar. I also love newcastle nut brown.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Favorite beer with a cigar? Whatever beer was on sale that week...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I love guinness, great with a maduro. Left hand Milk Stout is another great beer. I love a stout or porter.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Jim we should take a ride up to wine cellar outlet in Boonton and have a little beer shopping spree!


I'm down!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

digthisbigcrux said:


> Southern Tier's Pumking is damn tasty too...although it's one of those beers where 1 pint is enough.


I'm also a big fan of their Heavy Weizen, Hop Sun, Hoppe Imperial, Big Red and Unearthly Imperial... I've paired all of them with cigars and, as long as the temperature is right and the beer keeps flowing, I've never been let down.

If any of you folks are coming through my neck of the woods, give me a holler. We'll take the Southern Tier tour, have some pulled pork sandwiches, a few smokes, and we'll see what other trouble we can get into!


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

One of my favorite pairings is Heineken with a Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon. For some reason these go great together.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

my two favorite beers are Honey Brown & Shiner Bock with any cigar!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I usually find either New Castle or Killians goes quite well. I really like the New Castle as it has a nice nutty flavor yet doesn't overpower the cigars as some of the other heavier beers do.

In the summer I'll sometimes have Red Stripe. Its kind of refreshing and sweet along with the cigar.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> I usually find either New Castle or Killians goes quite well. I really like the New Castle as it has a nice nutty flavor yet doesn't overpower the cigars as some of the other heavier beers do.
> 
> .


I second the NewCastle as that is my go to beer. it is not overly carbonated.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Third vote for New Castle! To me, it matches up perfectly with a cameroon.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

like cigars are subjective, I drink BBL- bud light lime with everything. HA


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Shiner, Leinenkugels, Summit, New Belgian, Abita; whatever micro/regional I can find and get... Schell's, Surly and other MN/WI brews when I'm home...


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks again for sharing guys! This post did well. Got a lot of new beers to search for and enjoy with a cigar.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Corona 
Yuengling
Bud 
Bud Light


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this thread since it's linked from the beer article on the main page today...

When I'm drinking beer with a cigar, I tend to favor either a porter or a stout. My absolute favorite beer is Deschutes Black Butte Porter. Other's that I enjoy are Guinness (easy to find), Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Murphy's, or Rogue Chocolate Stout, if I can find it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mutombo said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread since it's linked from the beer article on the main page today...
> 
> When I'm drinking beer with a cigar, I tend to favor either a porter or a stout. My absolute favorite beer is Deschutes Black Butte Porter. Other's that I enjoy are Guinness (easy to find), Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Murphy's, or Rogue Chocolate Stout, if I can find it.


A man after my own heart...love a good dark beer! If you can find it (and I am not sure if they are out in CA) Harpoon Chocolate Stout....it is the best beer I have ever had! I also like guinness and almost any oatmeal stout. Another great one is Sam Adams Imperial Stout...man, that beer is like drinking a 4 course meal!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> A man after my own heart...love a good dark beer! If you can find it (and I am not sure if they are out in CA) Harpoon Chocolate Stout....it is the best beer I have ever had! I also like guinness and almost any oatmeal stout. Another great one is Sam Adams Imperial Stout...man, that beer is like drinking a 4 course meal!


I'll keep an eye out for Harpoon Chocolate Stout. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mutombo said:


> I'll keep an eye out for Harpoon Chocolate Stout. Thanks for the heads up!


The other problem is that it is very seasonal...I have about 8 bottles left from the holiday's that I can't bring myself to open! LOL If you can find it, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

When I'm at home, I usually have a Dogfish Head 90-minute IPA or Murphy's Irish Stout. At the local cigar lounge, I usually have a Guinness or Geary's London Style Porter.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I brew my own beer, so I usually choose something that I've brewed. I'm usually brewing a stout, EPA, or wheat beer.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Shiner Blonde with a Casa Magna Colorado is always a good one for me. Last night I had a Tatuaje Cojonu '03 with a Dos Equis and loved it.

Pabst's Blue Ribbon for everything else. My ******* side is too strong to ever stray from that one.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Magic Hat # 9 !!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Magic Hat # 9 !!!!


mmmmm, apricot! We had half a keg left over from last years brewfest...pumped it dry into growlers and drank it for an hour or two! LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell ya dude ! Goes very nice with cigars, so does the Circus Boy !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hell ya dude ! Goes very nice with cigars, so does the Circus Boy !!


We also had some Haproon UFO White as well, very citrusy but delicious...unfiltered! Also some Old Brown Dog, which is outstanding for a plain brown ale....mmmm, can't wait until this year fest to see what we will inherit!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

The regular UFO is a great summertime brew with a cigar.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

One of the best when smoking a cigar for me - Grimbergen Double. Delicious :smoke2:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

while i rarely drink (maybe a beer or two per month?) i have enjoyed:

Arrogant bastard Ale is the only tasty bitter thing i've ever had, haha..


Kirin Ichiban (i like Asian beers with a mild cigar. mmm!)

Gulden Draak: A delicious belgian triple (a full caramel/spicy one.. not a light one like most belgians) that pairs friggin' amazing with Medium-Full flavored smokes. I had one of these with a Kristoff Maduro and it was fantastic. I cant find any near me though since...


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Last week at Churchills Lounge in Boston I had a Guiness and an Onyx.... Since they only serve beer and wine..:bounce:


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Caffrey's
Old Speckled Hen
Kilkenny
Bishops Finger


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a local brewery half a mile from my apartment, so i usually have that one. I prefer dark beers if they have some available.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Not too many choices here. On base we can get Sam Adams, Guinness, Leinenkugels, and a couple others on occasion. Off base it's Korean piss-water beer (Cass, OB, Hite). I'm going to start brewing my own this month, and hopefully that's what I'll be drinking when I smoke.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooooh, I forgot about this thread! Well, when I got home I had a collaboration brew from Dogfish Head, the Pappaskull. Absolutely delicious, it's sad to think that it was a one time only brew and that I'll never have another one, that was easily one of my favorite beers. It gently washed down a 1 1/2 year old OpusX PerfexcionX. Amazing combo!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> Not too many choices here. On base we can get Sam Adams, Guinness, Leinenkugels, and a couple others on occasion. Off base it's Korean piss-water beer (Cass, OB, Hite). I'm going to start brewing my own this month, and hopefully that's what I'll be drinking when I smoke.


There's always Soju.....arty:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

rocketmann82 said:


> There's always Soju.....arty:


I learned my lesson on Soju in Itaewon.... the hard way. Walked in sober, stumbled out hammered, rolled down the hill  u


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

I like Guinness with my stogies


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> I learned my lesson on Soju in Itaewon.... the hard way. Walked in sober, stumbled out hammered, rolled down the hill  u


I have had a few nights like that in the last 10 months....:tsk:


----------



## Ace7682 (Mar 1, 2011)

I do not drink beer often, when I do I prefer XX Dos Equis :beerchug: hahaha

Really though if I have beer with a smoke it's something like:

Bell's Two-Hearted Ale

Bell's Hop-Slam

Sam Adam's Boston Lager


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't get to drink often, but when I do get to have a beer with a cigar its usually a Newcastle or a Ziegenbach. Both seem to accent the flavors.


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

i also like Guinness


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Just about anything from New Belgium, Fort Collins, Highlands or Flying Dog. 

Been liking Mothership Wit alot lately, very nice wheat beer.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Semi-cold Guinness for me or even Stella Artois sometimes.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Good calls on Guniess !!


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Guinness, Young's Double Chocolate, Shiner Black, Chimay Blue, Blue Moon, and on and on and on.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Usually I like contrast like a super dry bitter ipa with a rich sweet maddy. Or a sweet stout or porter with a spicy smoke. Right now having a Cubao with a coffe imperial stout going very nice together despite the lack of contrast.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Ace7682 said:


> I do not drink beer often, when I do I prefer XX Dos Equis :beerchug: hahaha
> 
> Really though if I have beer with a smoke it's something like:
> 
> ...


Love me some Bells, once had a Hopslam with an Ashton aged maduro, outstanding pair!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

My favorites to pair with cigars right now are Widmer '11 KGB Imperial Stout or Baltika #6 Baltic Porter:thumb:


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> It depends on what I'm smoking. If it's a creamy medium-bodied, I LOVE a St. Bernardus Apbt. 12. Absolutely amazing, especially when drinken from a goblet style glass. Maduro, you can't go wrong with the rivher brews from Dogfish Head or a KBS from Founders if you're really feeling frisky. Man, I really miss beer... *sigh*


ST.B 12 is one I will not pair with a cigar. Its way too good not to enjoy all to itself imo. My dream is to get ahold of a KBS. Never had anything from Founders. Didnt distribute to Florida when I lived there. Now living in Alb, NM and Founders offerings might as well be brewed in a different galaxy.

All the people mentioning Guiness if its the xtra stout I can understand but the nitro version is nothing short of awfull imo. Im not a fan of Irish dry stouts as it is but to me Guiness is the worst. Thats just me though.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

anything by Stone Brewery


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Had a nice Bucanero max with a Ryj n.3 Was outstanding, just wish it lasted longer and was easier to acquire.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm new to the world of 'gars, but I do like a hugely hoppy barley wine with a lot of age on it, say Stone's "Old Guardian" With close to a decade on it, served at cellar temp. Nice slow sipping' mellowed over time. Wonderful stuff. But as someone else mentioned, Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout would make an excelent pairing with most any cigar.

I just wish that the nearest Tobacconist wasn't an hours drive for me. Resorting to reading reviews and ordering online, leaves much to be desired when trying to learn. Not many decent beer shops around here, either, but I already know what I like with beers, and can brew my own if I could find the time. 

Oh, well, that's the price for living away from the maddening crowds.


Cheers!

Joe


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Smuttynose IPA
Smuttynose Old Brown Dog Ale
Sierra Nevada Tumbler
Mendocino imperial IPA
Long Trail Brewmasters Imperial Stout
Lake Placid Ubu Ale
Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter


Im just going to stop now before theres 50 beers listed


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Dread said:


> Im just going to stop now before theres 50 beers listed


Heck, I have at least 50 beers in my "Top 10" list. Don't ask.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Miller Lite, and Bud Light if I feel like splurging...










Surely I jest. 

Terrapin Rye Squared
Terrapin Big Hoppy Monster
Samuel Smith Organic Strawberry Ale
Great Divide Brewing Co. Yeti
Great Divide Brewing Co. Old Ruffian (Barley Wine)
Stone Brewing Co. Old Guardian (Barley Wine)
Sam Adams Summer Ale (when in season)
SweetWater BluePA (it's a 50/50 mixture of their Blue and IPA)
Guinness when in the Old Country


----------



## TrainSmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

I find Michelob Ultra doesn't interfere with the cigar taste. Most important though is that I can have a few without the needle.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

beercritic said:


> I'm new to the world of 'gars, but I do like a hugely hoppy barley wine with a lot of age on it, say Stone's "Old Guardian" With close to a decade on it, served at cellar temp. Nice slow sipping' mellowed over time. Wonderful stuff. But as someone else mentioned, Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout would make an excelent pairing with most any cigar.
> 
> I just wish that the nearest Tobacconist wasn't an hours drive for me. Resorting to reading reviews and ordering online, leaves much to be desired when trying to learn. Not many decent beer shops around here, either, but I already know what I like with beers, and can brew my own if I could find the time.
> 
> ...


That Brooklyn Chocolate is outstanding...I haven been advised to let it rest for about a year and that the flavors will explode...but I can never seem to keep it around that long!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i like smithwicks with my stronger cigars, woodchuck cider (amber, pear, and granny smith are all good) is nice to be different everynow and then, but only goes with for mild cigars IMHO, shocktop or blue moon with those more grassy or hay type cigars, drifter is also good with stronger cigars if you want something different then smithwicks, and i also like kirin, coors light, dark starr stout, "the love", and tiger as something different, the last three are better with stronger sticks.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> i like smithwicks with my stronger cigars, woodchuck cider (amber, pear, and granny smith are all good) is nice to be different everynow and then, but only goes with for mild cigars IMHO, shocktop or blue moon with those more grassy or hay type cigars, drifter is also good with stronger cigars if you want something different then smithwicks, and i also like kirin, coors light, dark starr stout, "the love", and tiger as something different, the last three are better with stronger sticks.


The Woodchuck Fall/Autumn is great as well..we had them at the brewfest and they were more popular than most of the beers!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i will have to try it, they have a few i have not tried, so far i like all of the woodchuck ciders i have tried (just the 3 above) i am slowly working on it. lol. i have to get more of what i like stocked up at the house before i get any more 6 packs to try.


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

Piledriver said:


> Had a nice Bucanero max with a Ryj n.3 Was outstanding, just wish it lasted longer and was easier to acquire.


Do they sell Bucanero outside of cuba?


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> That Brooklyn Chocolate is outstanding...I haven been advised to let it rest for about a year and that the flavors will explode...but I can never seem to keep it around that long!


Check the ABV - above 9% & it should age nicely for a while. Below that, you might risk it degrading. So, get a couple cases and check it every month or so, till it doesn't appear to be improving, then drink most of the rest of it (or put it in "suspended animation - (i.e. fridge)), checking periodically to see what's going on with the last lingering bottles. Cellar temp is great for aging.

Brooklyn makes some really good brews. That's probably their best. The brewmaster wrote a book about food/beer pairings that is a really wonderful read.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

My favorite beers normally are IPAs, but with a cigar I like more mellow flavors. The bitterness in an IPA seems to coat my palate and I cant enjoy the cigar as much. Right now, I like Wells Bombardier ESB with my cigars. I usually try to support my local micro brewery, but I had one of these on draft in London and really liked it. It's got a lot of caramel and is easy drinking. Matches nicely with the Diesel UC I'm having at the moment.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alaska, Sam Adams, and maybe a Newcastle with lightler smokes. Behaven, Smithwicks, or Guinness with fuller or what I consider to be heavily cigars. For more spicy and peppery cigars, I like to go for Pacifico or Corona.


----------



## MurphysLaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm on a Blue Moon kick lately, with or without a cigar..


----------



## dolfan (Mar 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> That Brooklyn Chocolate is outstanding...I haven been advised to let it rest for about a year and that the flavors will explode...but I can never seem to keep it around that long!


I bought the last 32 bottles from my local beer store at the end of the season. Most weekends are topped off with a Brooklyn Chocolate and a cigar late Sunday afternoon on the back deck. I just hope I can make them last until the next winter release!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

+1 on the Brooklyn Chocolate - awesome beer, especially with a cigar. Sam Adams had a Chocolate Bock in their winter sampler 12 pack but that was the only way you could get it = no 6 packs or 12 packs. Supposedly if they get good feedback it will be available next winter on its own. It was pretty darn good too.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> +1 on the Brooklyn Chocolate - awesome beer, especially with a cigar. Sam Adams had a Chocolate Bock in their winter sampler 12 pack but that was the only way you could get it = no 6 packs or 12 packs. Supposedly if they get good feedback it will be available next winter on its own. It was pretty darn good too.


When Chocolate Boch first came out it was ONLY available in a bottle that was slightly smaller than 2 pints and boy was it deeeeee-liscious! It was $17 for that bottle and me and my roommate, at the time, must have gone through a couple cases of them...spent a lot of money on beer that winter!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

all this talk abuot brooklyn chocolate, when beer money comes my way (a.k.a. when i run out of the beer i have) i might get a 6 pack to try. acording to the website, a local-ish store has it.


i suggest anyone that likes this chocolaty (or a coffe bean kind of thing) beer try the dark star stout, its def a dark stout, no dought, but its strong with dark chocolate and coffee bean. i dont want it all the time, but its good for a change.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Believe it or not, Brooklyn Black Chocolate is my wife's favorite beer. If it was year round, then my wallet would be hurting! 

Of course the best beer is the one you brew yourself. I just kegged 5 gallons of an oatmeal porter this weekend. I modeled it after Highland Brewing's Oatmeal Porter (North Carolina). It's pretty close from what I can remember.


----------



## jebloom22 (Mar 8, 2011)

Guinness

or

Fat Tire

(Boulevard is awesome, if you can get it)


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Widmer Bros Imperial Russian Stout or "KGB" is a fine malty beer to go with any stick in your humi.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Land Shark Lager


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i cant believe i forgot one! i havent had it in a year or so, but it used to be a staple in my old apartment, radeberger, goes great with a more mild or mild-medium cigar. i only stopped drinking it because the only place i now to get it from was by my old job, when i got a different job that was not close to the store i stopped getting it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

green flash hop head.......not as good bottled but on tap woah is that good stuff


----------



## stogieshane (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing beats a good stout or Porter.my personal favorite is by far a Bourbon barrel stout. Made by blue grass brewing company out of Lexington Kentucky it has the unbeatable taste of a good stout with a nice Bourbon finish this beer is a must try.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

stogieshane said:


> Nothing beats a good stout or Porter.my personal favorite is by far a Bourbon barrel stout. Made by blue grass brewing company out of Lexington Kentucky it has the unbeatable taste of a good stout with a nice Bourbon finish this beer is a must try.


A-men to that...stouts and porters are the way to go. As a matter of fact, I just picked up a 6 pack of Sam Adams Cream Stout (sounds delicious, doens't it) and also a bottle of Rogue Chocolate Stout...can't wait!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Cold

I like cold beer with my cigars.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting thread, I have tried several of the ones listed here, but never tried the Brooklyn Choc Stout, but I will be tonight. Found a local place that has two cases of it. thanks for the suggestions, I think....:laugh:


----------



## dolfan (Mar 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> A-men to that...stouts and porters are the way to go. As a matter of fact, I just picked up a 6 pack of Sam Adams Cream Stout (sounds delicious, doens't it) and also a bottle of Rogue Chocolate Stout...can't wait!


Rogue Chocolate and Shakespeare Oatmeal are both excellent. I just picked up a couple Pike Extra Stouts for this weekend. I'll have to look for the Sam Adams, sounds like something I really have to try...


----------



## Giala (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a difficult question. If I smoke a cuban or cuban-like cigar I go for rum.
If I'm smoking my Toscanos I like to drink grappa or Scotch whisky single malt half&half.
Anyway, Toscanos go well with some belgium beers (Belgium is definitely "the" country of the beer). In winter time I like to combine Toscanos and abbey dark beers, in summer time I like more have a Duvel or a Hoegaarden Speciale; sometime a lambic is a nice choice.
From Italy I pick Moretti (lager) and Forst (pils).


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

beer is typically my weapon of choice with stogies...ive been into stouts with my cigars lately, but ive got a 12pk of Bass lined up for this afternoon!


----------



## TrainSmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm discovering the more expensive the cigar, the much greater the likelihood I'll abandon beer for water, and not much of that.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

cant go wrong with some h20, especially if its the first time smoking a new cigar


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Having a My Father 1922 with Modus IPA, awesome! I find the acidity and astringincy of heavy hops to be a great palate cleanser.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

madirishman said:


> cant go wrong with some h20, especially if its the first time smoking a new cigar


So your choice would be Bud Light?


----------



## stonez (Jan 20, 2011)

60 min IPA is great. For the warmer months, lager. It's crisp, refreshing and best cold. I drink most of my beer namely IPA's dark beers, porters and stouts at cellar temp (12-15'C or mid 40-50'F), but that's the way we do it back home. I keep all my beer in the basement under the stairs. Nice and cool there.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

stonez said:


> 60 min IPA is great. For the warmer months, lager. It's crisp, refreshing and best cold. I drink most of my beer namely IPA's dark beers, porters and stouts at cellar temp (12-15'C or mid 40-50'F), but that's the way we do it back home. I keep all my beer in the basement under the stairs. Nice and cool there.


I like my IPA's and most beers to start out coldish then observe how the flavors open up and change as the beer warms slowly all the way to room temp.

I prefer the 90 min but 60 is great also. Both have great balance with plenty of malty sweetness.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

gaberox said:


> I like my IPA's and most beers to start out coldish then observe how the flavors open up and change as the beer warms slowly all the way to room temp.
> 
> I prefer the 90 min but 60 is great also. Both have great balance with plenty of malty sweetness.


I don't recall ever encountering a DogFish Head beer that was less than wonderful.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

beercritic said:


> I don't recall ever encountering a DogFish Head beer that was less than wonderful.


Same here love the Indian brown.


----------



## stonez (Jan 20, 2011)

gaberox said:


> Same here love the Indian brown.


Indeed a winner.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

beercritic said:


> So your choice would be Bud Light?


Unless I'm in the mood for carbonated water, in that case i'll stick with a Keystone Light arty:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm having a LP T52 with a Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot. I wasn't sure what kind of brew this was, and the label doesn't provide any answers either (after all, the name is WTF for short). In fact, they taunt you with a description that states "it's not red, it's not black, does that mean it's brown?". But it really isn't a brown ale. Oh well, it's damn good so who cares!!!


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish I got Lugunitas here, would kill for some Hop Stoopid and Dogtown Pale. Dogtown is my top APA such an amazing snappy hop finish.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Best I can do is:

Barley wine (a tad week for that)
American Strong Ale
Imperial Brown Ale
Black IPA
Cascadian (as in Cascade Hops) Dark Ale

Sure looks interesting, tho.

http://pencilandspoon.blogspot.com/2010/03/black-ipa-india-brown-imperial-brown.html
Joe


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish I got Lagunitas here. Would kill for some Hop Stoopid an Dogtown pale. Dogtown is my top APA such an amazing snappy hop finish!

Laptop is buggin out double posts suck. Maybe too many Old Rasputins


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

"Hop Stoopid" sounds intriguing. Have you tried "Hop Slam?"


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

beercritic said:


> "Hop Stoopid" sounds intriguing. Have you tried "Hop Slam?"


Yup love hop slam! had 2008 and 2009. 1st one I had paired it with an Ashton aged maduro churchy. Hop Stoopid is incredible all tropical fruit type hop profile. If you can get it dont hesitate.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

beercritic said:


> Best I can do is:
> 
> Barley wine (a tad week for that)
> American Strong Ale
> ...


It was hoppy for sure, like an IPA, but not black. I'd describe it as a caramel wrapped hop cone! Maybe an imperial amber with extra hops!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Right now I'm having a Skull and Bones Moab with a New Belgium La Folie....heavenly!!!

This is my first time trying La Folie, but is one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Last time I had beer with a cigar they ruined each other.


----------



## chavalozvi (Apr 27, 2010)

Shiner bock beer or guiness with a Casa Magna Colorado


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

Innis & Gunn, it's a Scottish beer aged in oak whiskey barrels. Incredible!

A local cigar bar I go to here in Atlanta had it, so instead of a scotch I tried it and it blew me away.

I'd highly recommend it, especially if you like scotch with a cigar.
:beerchug:


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, and I had it with a Oliva Serie V.


----------



## Theo Broma (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the darker varieties. My favorite is Spaten Optimator, but I also like Abita Springs Turbo Dog, Warsteiner Dunkel, ***** Modelo and even a Leinenkugel's Creamy Dark will do in a pinch.

Reading this thread has given me a few good ideas on chocolate stouts I'll have to try. Thanks.

I've recently discovered a high gravity stout that's aged in bourbon barrels. New Holland Dragon's Milk. Very complex flavor and about 10% alchohol by volume. Looking forward to trying one with a smoke once the weather breaks here.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

if Im smoking a cigar that has any sweetness to it, I love pairing it up with a Honey Brown! 

Shiner Bock is another beer that I enjoy with pretty much any smoke!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I tend to enjoy IPAs when I'm smoking, right now I've got in my fridge:

Flying Dog - Snake Dog IPA
New Belgium - Ranger IPA
Dog Fish Head - 90 Minute IPA


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Stranger929 said:


> Innis & Gunn, it's a Scottish beer aged in oak whiskey barrels. Incredible!


The casks the beer was used to season for the ale are used for the Grant's Ale Cask line.


----------



## Moneyjacket (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm just getting started in cigars, but I've been brewing beer for quite a while now so this thread is very interesting to me. I'm glad to hear that pairing cigars with beer is an acceptable practice as I don't do liquor. I imagine a coffee stout when I consider a nice beer to accompany a cigar, and I make a hazelnut stout that I think will do nicely. IPA's are possibly my favorite style of beer, but I'm surprised to see so many people pairing IPA's with cigars. IPA's destroy my palate and if I'm sampling beers, I save the IPA for last. I see a few people prefer the Ruination which says right on the bottle it was named that because it ruins the palate, perhaps not for cigars though? I can't wait to do some experimenting.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

When I first heard about IPAs being paired with spicy food, I thought that was crazy. But once I tried it, I was a believer. It just works. Same thing here. There are a lot of spicy nuances with cigars and that spicy goodness works with IPAs too.

Of course Stouts are pretty awesome too!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't normally drink beer, but if I did drink a beer with a cigar it would have to be a Corona or an Alexander Keith's Pale Ale


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I love Descutes Abyss-I just wish it was easier to get.
Guinness
Midnight Oil
Left Hand Milk Stout
Youngs Double Choc. Stout
Sam Smith- Oatmeal Stout or Nut Brown Ale
Newcastle
I like A1A brewery's IPA. The hops isn't extremely overpowering like some IPA's I have had.
A1A's Strange Stout isn't bad either.

I love a variety of beer but I drink mostly dark beer, stouts, porters, or brown ales.


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

dark beer, the darker the better, black as Satan's blood. old engine oil, stir stick stout, guinness, fort Garry dark. the hops coffee and choc tones are perfect. i love dark beer.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I tend to enjoy IPAs when I'm smoking, right now I've got in my fridge:
> 
> Flying Dog - Snake Dog IPA
> New Belgium - Ranger IPA
> Dog Fish Head - 90 Minute IPA


Mmmm, Dogfish head...

What about a Dogfish Head World Wide Stout, with an OpusX xXx? :tongue1:









Turned my world upside down for a minute, but I had a big smile!:rockon:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome pic Jordan !!!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Awesome pic Jordan !!!!!


Thank you! I just finished those bad boy's off! I'm thinking a double chocolate stout and a PAM '26 next weekend.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> Thank you! I just finished those bad boy's off! I'm thinking a double chocolate stout and a PAM '26 next weekend.


Next weekend ?? How about just, Next !


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Next weekend ?? How about just, Next !


Lol, I don't have too terribly much free time to sit and enjoy the nicer cigars during the week. So, that's when I'll tend to have my everyday smokes. The weekends however, no holds barred on the brew and stogies!


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Guinness
or
Land Shark! :banana:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

anything cold LOL,I use it to chase the whisky of the day


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My everyday beer is Bud Ice (yeah you can laugh now but it floats my boat) & I've been stocking up on XXX (yes triple X) by Molson which I get when I travel to Charlotte - BUT, lately, a BLUE MOON has been my favorite beer with a cigar when I'm not having a port wine.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> My everyday beer is Bud Ice (yeah you can laugh now but it floats my boat) & I've been stocking up on XXX (yes triple X) by Molson which I get when I travel to Charlotte - BUT, lately, a BLUE MOON has been my favorite beer with a cigar when I'm not having a port wine.


No laughing here, i fn love Bud Ice. It does the job, and does it quick. Molson XXX is the Sh*t to !! Man, we got good taste !! lol . With the warm weather coming, nothing wrong with some Coronas and cigars !!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> No laughing here, i fn love Bud Ice. It does the job, and does it quick. Molson XXX is the Sh*t to !! Man, we got good taste !! lol . With the warm weather coming, nothing wrong with some Coronas and cigars !!


That's awesome! We don't get XXX here in FL so I have to pick it up when I go to Charlotte - nobody here knows what I'm talking about when I ask for it!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That's awesome! We don't get XXX here in FL so I have to pick it up when I go to Charlotte - nobody here knows what I'm talking about when I ask for it!


If your ever in Mass, look me up. xxx's and opus x's it is bro !!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> If your ever in Mass, look me up. xxx's and opus x's it is bro !!!


Road Trip!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Road Trip!!!


You can pick me up on the way to The Herf at Kipps House in NH. lol


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> You can pick me up on the way to The Herf at Kipps House in NH. lol


Can we make this actually happen? My folk's live in MA (where im originally from)

an update, I turned 21 and can actually buy my own alcohol now <.< >.>

Had some red stripe with a diesel unholy cocktail and it was uh..pretty good!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Can we make this actually happen? My folk's live in MA (where im originally from)
> 
> an update, I turned 21 and can actually buy my own alcohol now <.< >.>
> 
> Had some red stripe with a diesel unholy cocktail and it was uh..pretty good!


I'm not a real big beer guy, I prefer Scotch or a nice Bourbon, but Red Stripe is really good. I would suppose some of the thicker ales would be real tasty with a cigar. Something like a Bellhaven's Scottish ale with it's chocalatey profile would go great with a sweet Maduro like the Kristoff.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Can we make this actually happen? My folk's live in MA (where im originally from)
> 
> an update, I turned 21 and can actually buy my own alcohol now <.< >.>
> 
> Had some red stripe with a diesel unholy cocktail and it was uh..pretty good!


I dont see why not man. We should try to plan something before summer. Either at someones house or maybe a local shop or something.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

See y'all in NH this summer...LMAO


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lets do it !


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm a Guinness man myself. Although not a beer, I nearly always enjoy a White Russian with a cigar.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Any of the Left Hand or Averys


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

gxyboi said:


> Any of the Left Hand or Arbys


I love Arby's!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Guinness is my usual, but I'll pretty much deal with anything dark.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a Penn Brewery mix pack from xmas....its been really good with anything med to full.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

just discovered three floyds gumballhead and victory hop whallop both great with a cigar (had a cain daytona with them)


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Just One Can of Bud


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I really enjoy a ice cold Creemoore (Creemore Springs Brewery)...known for not using preservatives during the brew process, or pasteurizing afterwards.

Creemore Springs Brewery


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fullers London Pride is my new favorite with a full flavor cigar


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Nothing you can buy in a thirty pack*


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

even if its these 30 packs ??


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't stand Busch beer, but seeing that might change my mind!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

My tastes in beer and cigars are pretty similar, in the sense I live heavier bodied beers and cigars. When I'm drinking a mass market beer, it's usually Michelob AmberBock, although I usually prefer locally made brews, so my fridge almost always has some of Wasatch brewery's The Devastator, it's a fine Double Bock. Although Squatter's has an Oatmeal Stout I'd like to get a hold of in the near future.

Before I moved my go to beer was the same for a mass market brand, but usually Yuengling's Black & Tan for my local brew.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

ignite223 said:


> I can't stand Busch beer, but seeing that might change my mind!


Hey, you could always shave it... Just sayin'

joe


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I enjoy Negra Modleo with mine!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Despite the dozens of different blands they have, the original Sam Adams Boston Lager is still the best. I just cracked one to go with a Los Blancos Nine Double Corona I am working on


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not a beer connaisseur because I'm fairly new to it, but so far I really enjoy Unibroue's beer, brewed in Chambly 2 hours away from my place.

Blanche/Blonde de Chambly, Fin du Monde, Maudite, 400e, are all great beers.

Unibroue


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

i always have a boddington when im at the monte lounge in JR. one of my favorites.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

There is also Dieu du Ciel! brewers that I'd like to try, they are located in Montreal/St-Jérome and got several international awards, from what I've heard.


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

Corona pairs nicely with many sticks I find,but it's got to be ice cold.Paps Blue Ribbon is another I enjoy with certain stogies as well.Depends on ones palat I guess.I know some actually find certain brands of water cleanse the palat the way they want as well.Different strokes I suppose.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

PUROGUY said:


> Corona pairs nicely with many sticks I find,but it's got to be ice cold.*Paps Blue Ribbon* is another I enjoy with certain stogies as well.Depends on ones palat I guess.I know some actually find certain brands of water cleanse the palat the way they want as well.Different strokes I suppose.


God, I remember Pabst Blue Ribbon from my high school years! Cheapest beer around yet better than some higher priced ones!


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> God, I remember Pabst Blue Ribbon from my high school years! Cheapest beer around yet better than some higher priced ones!


 It is a good beer for sure.And definetly a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> even if its these 30 packs ??


Keith why would you want to waste perfectly good half naked women with those boxes in the way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

Make mine an Aventinus!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If I could only find more Bitches Brew, that would be perfect!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Make mine an Aventinus!


Super yummy beer, but I'd think the cloves would interfere with the stick.

joe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

beercritic said:


> Super yummy beer, but I'd think the cloves would interfere with the stick.
> 
> joe


I like infused cigars! :tongue1:

If I have to choose a non-wheat beer...maybe Celebrator?  My other "out there" choice would be Duchesse de Bourgogne.


----------



## kolumbo69 (Apr 3, 2011)

I like drinking pilsner types as it doesn't make me bloated ie Alexander kieths, mickeys beer etc..


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lagunitas a little sumpthin sumpthin ale


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

ShawnBC said:


> I'm not a beer connaisseur because I'm fairly new to it, but so far I really enjoy Unibroue's beer, brewed in Chambly 2 hours away from my place.
> 
> Blanche/Blonde de Chambly, Fin du Monde, Maudite, 400e, are all great beers.
> 
> Unibroue


You forgot my fav Trois Pistoles! Only one Id pair with a cigar is the Wit beer. The others are too rich and strong flavored. Great brewery for sure.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Enjoying an Abita Restoration Pale Ale right now along with my Oliva special blend #3. Fantastic. The Restoration is my 2nd favorite Abita behind the seasonal strawberry.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Mudman said:


> Anything from Stone, i.e. Ruination, Oaked Arrogant Bastard, and so on.
> Dog Fish Head is also really good. Avery Brewing has some good stuff.
> MicroBreweries in general do a good job.


I had the Ellies brown ale from Avery Brewing with a cigar a few weeks back and it was a delightful beer and would compliment just about any cigar very well.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I am, as we speak, celebrating my birthday with a limited release Dogfish Head Hellhound on my Ale, paired with an OpusX Shark. The slight citrus notes combined with the hoppiness of the ale is actually bringing to light flavors I had previously not noticed with such distinction in an opusx. Definitely a well throughout combination that I am extremely proud of. Cheers all!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> I am, as we speak, celebrating my birthday with a limited release Dogfish Head Hellhound on my Ale, paired with an OpusX Shark. The slight citrus notes combined with the hoppiness of the ale is actually bringing to light flavors I had previously not noticed with such distinction in an opusx. Definitely a well throughout combination that I am extremely proud of. Cheers all!


First!.....Happy Birthday! :bl Second!...I wish I could Type like that!...And Third!..I'm liking the* LandShark Lager! * :biggrin:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I just punished a growler of Young's chocolate stout with a Pepin blue. They pair pretty well together. I pretty much love any stout with a gar.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I guess I am well say, cut from a different cloth....I have not found a decent cigar that doesn't pair well with Gentleman Jack (I only mix it with ice). Just remember when drinking Gentleman Jack, just cause you are drinking it doesn't make you a Gentleman. Just like standing in a garage doesn't make you a car.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

mturnmm said:


> I guess I am well say, cut from a different cloth....I have not found a decent cigar that doesn't pair well with Gentleman Jack (I only mix it with ice). Just remember when drinking Gentleman Jack, just cause you are drinking it doesn't make you a Gentleman. Just like standing in a garage doesn't make you a car.


I will quote this for the rest of my life hahahaha.

I just recently turned 21...and it's just something else to spend money on. I'll pair cigars with Delirium tremens/nocturnum, three philosophers, left hand milk stout (favorite to smoke with), anything new belgium, anything schlafly, anything Avery, Boulevard sixth glass/tank 7.

Those are good pairings, as in the flavor profiles and textures work well together.

IPA's are different for me, I find IPA's are like eating nice food paired with water...it will cleanse your pallette.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know why, but I don't drink beer with my cigars. For me it's either Scotch (neat), or coke with lots of ice.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gentimmy said:


> I just recently turned 21...and it's just something else to spend money on.


...but like cigars, it's one of the _finer _things to spend money on!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

As far as beer. I know certain porters/stouts can really set off a good cigar, however I really never just drink them by themselves so I don't often have them in the house. When I do, it is normally Black Butte Porter.

I drink mostly lagers and ambers. So that is what I have. Big fan of Alaskan Amber and Mac & Jacks. My favorite lager is a summer seasonal from Pyramid called "Curve Ball" and my generic fall to beer is Kokanee.

While smoking, I usually end up drinking a Rum and Coke Zero.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Derek2783 said:


> ...but like cigars, it's one of the _finer _things to spend money on!


good point my friend, both very slippery slopes though.



David_ESM said:


> As far as .


your avatar just gave me an idea :rotfl:


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

gentimmy said:


> I will quote this for the rest of my life hahahaha.
> 
> I just recently turned 21...and it's just something else to spend money on. I'll pair cigars with Delirium tremens/nocturnum, three philosophers, left hand milk stout (favorite to smoke with), anything new belgium, anything schlafly, anything Avery, Boulevard sixth glass/tank 7.
> 
> ...


Coildnt agree more. 2nd cigar I ever had was RYJ with a Delirium Nocturnum, Ive never been the same since. Agree on the IPAs as well. I think the alpha acids from the hops really cleans out the palate. My gf says hoppy beers make my breathe smell good. Stouts and porters not so much lol.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gentimmy said:


> David_ESM said:
> 
> 
> > As far as
> ...


It is pleasant, but make sure it is in a bathroom with a locking door... That is an akward conversation to be having with the store security...


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

McSorleys is a new found fav


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Having a Big Sky IPA with a Cubao rite now. Pretty good nether one is affecting the other, weird. Almost went with an Old Rasputin but nah that beer is too good to mess with pairing.


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

Shiner Bock is an excellent pairing with most maduro sticks, I think. They really draw out a sweet taste.

Had a Magic Hat #9 (Pale Ale) with an EP Carrillo and it went ok.

I think scotch or red wine is generally a better pair with a cigar.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with Old Monk 10,000 from India? It was one of my favorites, but they discontinued importing into GA. If so is it still available in your area? Thank you in advance


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

personally, I think Beer in general is not a good match for a Cigar, as most strong beers stay on your palate for long time and most are very bitter and will ruin your smoking experience, at least that is what happened to me many times with Pale Ales especially. There is a reason Cubans drink sweet rum and Mohitos with cigars. I prefer rum or scotch mixed with ginger ale or coke with mine, or vodka with a fruit drink, best pairing I think.. Straight up scotch I think is too strong with cigar, best left alone for just sipping alone..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

PufPufPass said:


> personally, I think Beer in general is not a good match for a Cigar, as most strong beers stay on your palate for long time and most are very bitter and will ruin your smoking experience, at least that is what happened to me many times with Pale Ales especially.


I would say what you said pretty much applies ONLY to the IPAs. The large amount of hopps put in those beers can leave you with a overpowering/strong after taste.

Most pilsners/lagers actually have a very smooth and clean finish that dissapears quickly. They aren't intended to be a strong beer.

With porters you will end up with a beer whose flavor hangs around a little longer, but it certainly isn't a bitter flavor. In fact, most porters actually accent the same flavors that are found in many smokes. Chocolate/Coffee.

While I personally agree with drinking Rum/Cokes while smoking, there are many different beer combinations out there that could not only work well with certain cigars, but are very capable of enhancing the experience.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I would say what you said pretty much applies ONLY to the IPAs. The large amount of hopps put in those beers can leave you with a overpowering/strong after taste.
> 
> Most pilsners/lagers actually have a very smooth and clean finish that dissapears quickly. They aren't intended to be a strong beer.
> 
> ...


I agree with IPOs, I do occasionally drink Guiness or Missisippi Mud with cigars, I need to try some porters.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

PufPufPass said:


> I agree with IPOs, I do occasionally drink Guiness or Missisippi Mud with cigars, I need to try some porters.


Well Guiness is of course a stout made with roasted barley.

There are some porters that use roasted barley that would be fairly similar to a Guiness. However, typically porters will have a sweeter finish to them and be a bit lighter in color than a stout.

If you want to go for a porter that has less of that hopp flavor you don't appear to like. Go for a London or Baltic style. They have less hopps then most American porters. The Baltic style will have a higher alcohol content and usually is the sweetest of the styles.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Well Guiness is of course a stout made with roasted barley.
> 
> There are some porters that use roasted barley that would be fairly similar to a Guiness. However, typically porters will have a sweeter finish to them and be a bit lighter in color than a stout.
> 
> If you want to go for a porter that has less of that hopp flavor you don't appear to like. Go for a London or Baltic style. They have less hopps then most American porters. The Baltic style will have a higher alcohol content and usually is the sweetest of the styles.


Baltic, you mean Russian? I am Russian by the way. I tried a few Russian beers. Like Baltika #2,3,4,9. Which porters can you recommend that are readily available in liquor stores.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

My favorite beer with most any cigar is a J.W. Dundee's Honey Brown


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

PufPufPass said:


> Which porters can you recommend that are readily available in liquor stores.


As I listed on the last page. My own personal go to porter is Black Butte Porter.

Made in Oregon. It is a very dark colored porter (will look close to a Guiness). It has a very thick foam to it, so be careful when pouring to not give it to much head. Since you said you weren't a fan of the hoppes, this could be a good one because it has almost no bitterness, but it does have that slight toasty flavor somewhat resembling a stout. You won't get much (if any) chocolate taste with this one. But you will get a underlying coffee flavor. Not realy strong, but it is there.

Kona Pipeline Porter is a nice seasonal porter (can be found from early fall to late spring usually). Has a very strong coffee aroma, but a much softer coffee taste. This one is definitely sweeter. Can taste the chocolate. What most people call a dessert beer.

Aslaskan Porter (I prefer their amber even though their porter is more famous) is not going to have much of that sweet coffee or chocolate taste. But it is strong in the smokey/roast flavor. You will get some woody almost ash like flavor from the roasted malt.

All of these are readily available everywhere here in the PNW... Of course Washington and Oregon really are the beer hub of the country (WA grows around 75% of the countries hops). So I have no idea if these would be readily available else where...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

gaberox said:


> Yup love hop slam! had 2008 and 2009. 1st one I had paired it with an Ashton aged maduro churchy. Hop Stoopid is incredible all tropical fruit type hop profile. If you can get it dont hesitate.


I just saw this...I actually picked up some Hop Stoopid tonight and was trying to figure out what kind of cigar to pair it with...ideas?


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

For me I generally prefer the porters and stouts, but honestly who cares when your sitting outside on a warm evening with a cold tall glass and fine stick. :beerchug:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

GoDucks324 said:


> For me I generally prefer the porters and stouts, but honestly who cares when your sitting outside on a warm evening with a cold tall glass and fine stick. :beerchug:


Hmm, gonna have to track down some of that Oatmeal Stout you got there.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I just saw this...I actually picked up some Hop Stoopid tonight and was trying to figure out what kind of cigar to pair it with...ideas?


My reply is probably too late (sorry), but I think any spicy cigar - i.e. Something peppery - is great with a high IBU brew like Hop Stoopid. Although it's a great beer, so anything would be delightful. Hope it worked out for you.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

GoDucks324 said:


> For me I generally prefer the porters and stouts, but honestly who cares when your sitting outside on a warm evening with a cold tall glass and fine stick. :beerchug:


Love the oatmeal stout pic. Great beer, great pic!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

GoDucks324 said:


> For me I generally prefer the porters and stouts, but honestly who cares when your sitting outside on a warm evening with a cold tall glass and fine stick. :beerchug:


Mmmm...Samuel Smith's...

I like it all...actually I picked up a four pack of Dark Horse Brewery's Fore Smoked Stout. It is absolutely delicious. I picked up the Hop Stoopid too in case I was in the mood for something hoppy. It is a delicious beer, but unfortunately I had already ruined my palate with the smoked stout. I paired it with a milder stick and it worked out okay, but I wish I had seen the peppery recommendation first (or had thought of it myself). That makes sense and would have been good! I guess I'll just have to buy more and smoke ANOTHER cigar...poor me...


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

it depends on what im smoken. if im smoken a milder cigar i have a smoother beer something like any of the lites. an if im smoken one of the stronger cigars im going to have a stronger beer such as a lager or a azle.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

kapathy said:


> lagunitas a little sumpthin sumpthin ale


LOVE the lagunitas. Wilco Tango Foxtrot and the IPA's. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

When I'm thirsty I reach for my coveted ground squirrel...


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

I like a strong IPA


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Swany said:


> LOVE the lagunitas. Wilco Tango Foxtrot and the IPA's. MMMMMMMMM


Totally with you here. I have not had anything bad from Lagunitas so far. I'm really digging their offerings. And Wilco Tango Foxtrot is the bomb! I LOVE that stuff! Also, I think they have one of the best IPAs out there.


----------



## Meyers (Jun 11, 2011)

It really depends where I am. I like to try local micro brews wherever I am I just try to pair my cigar with how the brew is described. Usually I find that if it is a brew pub the descriptions are pretty spot on to help me make a pairing of brew to smoke. If I am home I will grab a Sam Adams Seasonal offering or look at the store to buy something I think will match what I want to smoke that day. Being from the Boston area I am a big fan of the Sam Adams and Allegash offerings


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

My favorite beer to have with, or without, a smoke is Founders Red Rye. There is a local brewery that make a very similar beer called Elector that is even better.


----------



## Meyers (Jun 11, 2011)

CigarMike said:


> My favorite beer to have with, or without, a smoke is Founders Red Rye. There is a local brewery that make a very similar beer called Elector that is even better.


I love that Beer, goes great with a good steak right off the grill.


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Goose Island 312, Negra Modelo, or a good IPA. I like my beer to have flavor to compliment my gars.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Any of the Sam Adams line work well with the majority of cigars I smoke. Fat Tire out here on the west coast goes really well with my meaty stogies.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pairing beer and cigars is tricky business, but they can compliment each other nicely. I have studied and brewed beer for many years and can honestly say There is no magic formula (for me anyway). I have found though, that the way I choose a cigar can be the same as the way I choose a beer. For instance, if its hot out and you worked and sweated all day, the end of the night cigar you choose for that day, will usually go well with a refreshing beer, such as a Belgian saison, or my favorite, a czech pils,...I do have one suggestion for an early spring beer for everyone. If you can get your hands on a couple bottles of Alaskan smoked porter, DO IT! They brew this in small batches once a year, and have the grains smoked in a fish smokehouse right across the street from the brewery. This stuff is unreal, and ages well (it is vintaged), so buy extra. It will stand up to any cigar you can find. just my 2 cents, but some of you guys will really enjoy it!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Anything from Stone Brewery is delicious.. I just had an allagash that i would love to pair w/ a cigar in the future.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Anything from Stone Brewery is delicious.. I just had an allagash that i would love to pair w/ a cigar in the future.


stone makes some absolutely great beer. I believe they have cigar nights at their brewery every once in a while too. Its only about an hour from me and I have no idea why I have never been down there


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> stone makes some absolutely great beer. I believe they have cigar nights at their brewery every once in a while too. Its only about an hour from me and I have no idea why I have never been down there


a fellow puffer lives near there too, he's sending me some stuff i can't find out here. what a guy :3


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Zogg said:


> a fellow puffer lives near there too, he's sending me some stuff i can't find out here. what a guy :3


stone has done some really cool collaberations lately too. The one that comes to mind that is recent was with dogfishhead, which is a brewery that has gained some mainstream popularity in the last few years....If you lose that contact for some reason feel free to pm me and I can shoot you some stone....about 30 more days and I will have the CA liscense to buy it wholesale.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Avery Brewery Ellies Brown Ale--so creamy and pairs very well with a cigar because it isn't overpowering.

Avery Brewery Out of Bounds Stout--can't say enough about this beer and the ability to pair it with subtle ccs


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I am a sucker for Sierra Nevada - I can have it any time of day.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> I am a sucker for Sierra Nevada - I can have it any time of day.


sierra nevada pale ale is what I assume you are talking about. This is a great beer and if you like it, you can call yourself a hophead, like me. Cascade hops are very prominent in that beer and grown right here in the USA....If you get a chance to grab their hop harvest ale make sure you get it. They use freshly harvested hops to dry hop the beer and it is unreal. Excuse me for going beer geek on you, but I have a ton of respect for that brewery.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I like almost all of them really. I am right smack dab in the middle of "Beervana" Portland, where the beer snobery is everywhere. And I like much of the local stuff, it's great. I like beer from Rogue, Laurelwood, Widmer, Bridgeport etc...... But, I also like Guinness, PBR, Miller, and I love Newcastle. The only stuff I don't really have a taste for, outside of the really cheap stuff, is Bud/Bud Light and Corona. I never understood why people would pay so much for Corona.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

If they havent been mentioned yet, Crown Valley Brewing (located in MO) makes some very tasty brews. Our local started carrying them recently, and the ones my wife & I have tried are all winners.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> If they havent been mentioned yet, Crown Valley Brewing (located in MO) makes some very tasty brews. Our local started carrying them recently, and the ones my wife & I have tried are all winners.


What city is Crown Valley located in and what are some of the beers you enjoy from them? I get down to MO every now and then and I might need to check out a tasting room.


----------



## Lmuggs (Jul 19, 2011)

Cigar City Brewing! Wayne Wambles, the head brewer, is crafting up some amazing beers. I usually have some Maduro Brown Ale or a Jai Alai IPA. But, I'm also a homebrewer so I usually just pour a pint of my own.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> What city is Crown Valley located in and what are some of the beers you enjoy from them? I get down to MO every now and then and I might need to check out a tasting room.


Thad here is the link to their site. Crown Valley Brewing & Distilling | Ste. Genevieve, MO

Looks like they are somewhere around St Genevieve (Coffman?) , MO. They have a tastings & tours list, looks like good prices on that.

I had a Wooden Nickel IPA yesterday (mighty fine beer), and I think the Big Bison Ale last time I was home. Weve had a couple more, the Horseshoe Ale & Antique Lager, and all were very tasty.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am very fond of anything Shiner brews with my stogies!!
http://shiner.com/


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

If i want something light to not overpower the cigar i've really been going for hoegaarden lately


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I try to pair like with like. If I know a stick has citrus/fruity, I'll go with an IPA that's been dry hopped with Cascade hops.

For me, anything maduro is going to go with a porter or stout or something with a nice malt profile like a doppelbock. I'm also looking forward to trying a barley wine with some of my more full-bodied cigars to see if what's left of the sugars that weren't fermented help block the nicotine a bit. Plus, barleywine should hold up really well to a full-bodied stick.

Otherwise, it's whatever you like and if the pairing works, then it works. I've yet to have a pairing completely fail. But of course, I'm kind of biased... I love beer and I love cigars.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> sierra nevada pale ale is what I assume you are talking about. This is a great beer and if you like it, you can call yourself a hophead, like me. Cascade hops are very prominent in that beer and grown right here in the USA....If you get a chance to grab their hop harvest ale make sure you get it. They use freshly harvested hops to dry hop the beer and it is unreal. Excuse me for going beer geek on you, but I have a ton of respect for that brewery.


And try the Torpedo... it rocks. Nearly anything by SN rocks, but the Torpedo has a serious hops kick that will just punch your tongue.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> I like a strong IPA


Small Batch 417 Double IPA from Breckenridge....

You're welcome.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i've lately been drinking trappist ales - orval (delicious) and chimay blue, as well as other stuff.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll echo the Sierra Nevada love - I like their standard pale ale, Summerfest, and Celebration Ale quite a bit, and most of their others.

Lately I've been drinking a lot of Bell's Two-Hearted Ale. A lovely ale, though I find ales like this difficult to pair with cigars I tend towards. I really should drink more porter, but I tend to get more interested in that in the colder months rather than summer.


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

This is such a great thread! Beer is truly a passion all in its own right.

I usually enjoy a good wheat beer when it's just beer alone, but with cigar in hand I really like something hoppy. It's hard to get your hands on, but a small brewery in Madison, WI called Ale ****** has an amazingly hoppy, but refreshing brew called Hopalicious. That would be my best of the best option.


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I try to pair like with like. If I know a stick has citrus/fruity, I'll go with an IPA that's been dry hopped with Cascade hops.
> 
> For me, anything maduro is going to go with a porter or stout or something with a nice malt profile like a doppelbock. I'm also looking forward to trying a barley wine with some of my more full-bodied cigars to see if what's left of the sugars that weren't fermented help block the nicotine a bit. Plus, barleywine should hold up really well to a full-bodied stick.
> 
> Otherwise, it's whatever you like and if the pairing works, then it works. I've yet to have a pairing completely fail. But of course, I'm kind of biased... I love beer and I love cigars.


Ahhhh! Barleywine.. Why didn't I think of that??

Dopplebock's are wonderful with cigars. An Ayinger Celebrator seems to hold up against many flavor profiles. (EDIT) I love IPAs more than any other type of brew, but I absolutely hate them with cigars. It kills my palate and turns them acidic and "green" tasting. I especially don't recommend drinking them when trying a smoke for the first time.


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

I had a Black Butte Porter yesterday with a Padron 3000. Both were delicious!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been drinking Fuller's London Pride with my cigars. It has just enough bitterness to go great with the Cain Daytona.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll either go with a stout, local IPA or pale ale (Sweetwater IPA or 420 pale ale). Depends on the cigar.


----------



## eric.ford (Jun 8, 2011)

Corona plain and simple.

Cigar City Brewing, hmmm sounds interesting


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

eric.ford said:


> Corona plain and simple.
> 
> Cigar City Brewing, hmmm sounds interesting


Dang, I could have sworn I already posted to this... maybe I was dreaming...

What I meant to say is:

You live in Germany and you drink Corona???? Seriously?


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

just tried yuengling Porter, very simple and nice, will try to pair it with a cigar next time, did it just come out? i never seen it before..


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

My three favorites lately have been O'Dells Cutthroat Porter, Left Hand Milk Stout, or Brau Brothers Oatmeal Milk Stout.

Last night was the O'Dells with a Fuente Don Carlos #4.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ameyers41 said:


> My three favorites lately have been O'Dells Cutthroat Porter, Left Hand Milk Stout, or Brau Brothers Oatmeal Milk Stout.
> 
> Last night was the O'Dells with a Fuente Don Carlos #4.


If you like the milkier stouts... try Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. One of the best out there.

Also, the Imperial Stout by Samuel Smith's isn't bad, either and holds up well against a full bodied cigar.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> sierra nevada pale ale is what I assume you are talking about. This is a great beer and if you like it, you can call yourself a hophead, like me. Cascade hops are very prominent in that beer and grown right here in the USA....If you get a chance to grab their hop harvest ale make sure you get it. They use freshly harvested hops to dry hop the beer and it is unreal. Excuse me for going beer geek on you, but I have a ton of respect for that brewery.


+1 to the SNPA!!!


----------



## Robert G (Apr 11, 2011)

ignite223 said:


> I have been drinking Fuller's London Pride with my cigars. It has just enough bitterness to go great with the Cain Daytona.


I've been drinking Fullers for years. Great stuff. Try another English one called Youngs.
My candidate would be a Murphys Irish stout with a Vegas Robaina clasicos. The creamy chocolate tones of each really compliment each other.


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Small Batch 417 Double IPA from Breckenridge....
> 
> You're welcome.


One of the best DIPAs I've ever had (and I've had tons of them). Probably my favorite IPA right now.

I saw someone else comment on Sierra Nevada and their respect for the brewery and I definitely want to +1 that! The american craft beer movement owes that brewery big time. They (and steam brewery) were doing things in the 70s that not many others had even thought about.

Attn Hopheads: get their southern hemisphere bomber!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Anything from Stone brewery, Brooklyn Brewery, Dog Fish head Brewery!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

My favorite beer right now is Lagunitas' Lil Sumpin' Sumpin' Ale. It's awesome if you like hoppy pale ales.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Last night, hangin' in friend's barn shootin' pool, listenin' to vinyl, pouring rain all night, enjoying a LGC Maduro, I had a Full Sail Bump in the Night (Black IPA), a Firestone Walker Reserve Porter, and a Guinness. Perfect black on black!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

doomXsaloon said:


> Last night, hangin' in friend's barn shootin' pool, listenin' to vinyl, pouring rain all night, enjoying a LGC Maduro, I had a Full Sail Bump in the Night (Black IPA), a Firestone Walker Reserve Porter, and a Guinness. Perfect black on black!


sounds like a great nite!

that vinyl makes the music - man these young punks dont know what theyre missing


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

PufPufPass said:


> just tried yuengling Porter, very simple and nice, will try to pair it with a cigar next time, did it just come out? i never seen it before..


 Yuenglings is the oldest brewery in the US. they have only gotten bigger in the past 15 years or so. I lived in Erie, Pa for forty years and never heard of it till around the early 90's. Pottstown isn't that far from Erie. So it was a pretty well kept secret. When I drank I liked most of the line except for the pilsner. The rest were some of my favorite beers and I drank a lot of beers in my career. Try the Black and Tan and the Lager. I think you will like them.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

During the fall I really enjoy Sam Adam's Octoberfest. Their Winter Lager and Boston Ale also compliment my smokes quite nicely.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> My favorite beer right now is Lagunitas' Lil Sumpin' Sumpin' Ale. It's awesome if you like hoppy pale ales.


Would just like to correct what beer I had. It is actually the Lil Sumpin' Wild Ale with is 9.4% abv, compared to the 6-7% of their regular Lil Sumpin' sumpin ale.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Wharfrat said:


> Yuenglings is the oldest brewery in the US. they have only gotten bigger in the past 15 years or so. I lived in Erie, Pa for forty years and never heard of it till around the early 90's. Pottstown isn't that far from Erie. So it was a pretty well kept secret. When I drank I liked most of the line except for the pilsner. The rest were some of my favorite beers and I drank a lot of beers in my career. Try the Black and Tan and the Lager. I think you will like them.


They still don't have a distributor west of the Mississippi to the dismay of several Pennsylvanians I know out here. Wonder what their deal is with marketing and distribution, they have a loyal base.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Would just like to correct what beer I had. It is actually the Lil Sumpin' Wild Ale with is 9.4% abv, compared to the 6-7% of their regular Lil Sumpin' sumpin ale.


Hmmm. Don't think I've seen that one yet. Lagunitas is my go to beer right now. Great ales. Lets see, I've had their lil sumpin', censored copper ale, hop stoopid, Wilco tango foxtrot, of course the maximus, and they had a limited release barley wine ale called Gnarly wine that was just awesome with a stick but I can't get that anymore. Oh ya, almost forgot hairy eyeball, undercover investigation shut-down ale, well I guess that's about it. They have some more, but I haven't tried them yet, like the stouts and the pils. Maybe one day...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Hmmm. Don't think I've seen that one yet. Lagunitas is my go to beer right now. Great ales. Lets see, I've had their lil sumpin', censored copper ale, hop stoopid, Wilco tango foxtrot, of course the maximus, and they had a limited release barley wine ale called Gnarly wine that was just awesome with a stick but I can't get that anymore. Oh ya, almost forgot hairy eyeball, undercover investigation shut-down ale, well I guess that's about it. They have some more, but I haven't tried them yet, like the stouts and the pils. Maybe one day...


I love most of their beers too. Certainly one of my favorite breweries when factoring in all the great options. It's apparently their July seasonal. Incredibly light and smooth for such a hoppy beer. It is wheat based, with some very citrus-y grapefruit flavors that shine through. Amazing out in the heat by the pool. Lagunitas Brewing Company


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I like Yuengling Lager, Yuengling Black & Tan, Smithwicks, Harp, and Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------

